# Movie Quote Game



## HLGStrider

I archived the old movie quote thread (you can still read it) because I find shorter threads generally encourage activity (you don't feel as if you have to read the whole thread before posting) and I think some people were afraid of using quotes that had already been tried, so in other words we are starting from scratch. The basic idea is one person posts a quote from a movie, people try to guess what movie it is from, and the one who guesses correctly gets to pick the next quote. 

Only a few rules: 
Due to the overall make up of the Forum, English speaking films only, preferably that have had a mainstream release in America. I know we have an international crowd but with so many countries represented it is very possible that some movies will not have been available to all members. Restricting this to mainstream does help.
TV shows do not count as movies. Made for TV movies only count if they are readily available now as rent-able movies . . . remember, you want people to be able to eventually guess or else the game ends. Make your movies GUESSABLE. 
All genres are open . . . except silent films .
I'm not restricting ratings but please keep in mind that we have preteens on the forum occasionally and don't post any quotes that are obscene or excessively crude. 
We're on the honor system, but using Google is considered cheating, so keep that in mind.
If no one seems able to guess your quote, feel free to give any sort of hint you want, including more quotes from the same film (try not to switch to a different film if you think your first quote was a bad choice . . . most people just get confused by this). If no one can guess and it has been over a week since anyone posted an attempt, I may call a draw and ask for the answer to be given so we can start again.


Clear? I hope so. Here's a fairly easy quote to start us off.

So. Whatcha wanta do?
I dunno . . . whatcha want to do?


----------



## HLGStrider

I'll add another quote; same movie

B1: You wouldn't marry a panther would you?


----------



## Illuin

Hello fellow cat person. That would be _The Jungle Book_ right?


----------



## HLGStrider

Yeeep. 

Post a quote!


----------



## Illuin

"Him? He's harmless. Back in the '60s he was part of the free speech movement at Berkeley. I think he did a little too much LDS"


----------



## Illuin

Here’s another quote; same movie.


"I’m wondering if you can direct me to Alameda.....it is where they keep the nuclear wessels.....nuuuclear wwwessels"


----------



## Durin's Bane

Aren't those from one of the Star Trek movies?


----------



## Illuin

Indeed Number One - They’re from _Star Trek IV - The Voyage Home_. Close enough. You're up - "Make It So"


----------



## HLGStrider

OK, no fair mixing catch phrases. Can't combine Captain Kirk era movies with Captain Picard era catch phrases. 

My new answer to telemarketers is going to be, "Please state the nature of the medical emergency," however . . .


----------



## HLGStrider

Technically at this point it is Durin's Bane to post a next quote. If he doesn't soon I'm going to turn it open to free for all.


----------



## Durin's Bane

Sorry about that  totally forgot it's my turn here... so here's a quick one:
"Sweet! What does mine say?"
"Dude! What does mine say"


----------



## Noldor_returned

Dude where's my car!

DUDE! What does mine say?
Sweet! what does mine say?

And den...And den... anddenanddenanddenanddenanddenanddenanddenanddenandden

NO AND DEN!

Sorry...


----------



## Persephone

Noldor_returned said:


> Dude where's my car!
> 
> DUDE! What does mine say?
> Sweet! what does mine say?
> 
> And den...And den... anddenanddenanddenanddenanddenanddenanddenanddenandden
> 
> NO AND DEN!
> 
> Sorry...




WOW! Okay... what? 

This is a strange post...


----------



## Durin's Bane

Dude, where's my car?
Where's your car dude?

And ofcourse shame on you for not mentioning ZOLTAN! 

Your turn Noldor


----------



## Noldor_returned

"Friends listen to Endless Love in the dark"

Enjoy...


----------



## Illuin

_"What's this about you breaking a rake and throwing it in the woods? I didn't break it, I was merely testing its durability"_

Ah…the ONLY good Adam Sandler movie (and one of my favs)
Happy Gilmore


----------



## Durin's Bane

There was a good Adam Sandler movie?


----------



## HLGStrider

If Illuin is right, Illuin must post a quote. . . Is he right, NR?


----------



## Illuin

It's right...I own the movie . I think NR is MIA so I'll go anyway. 



_"Why; the master wants you. Throw away your cross, face the master. Your faith against his faith... Could you do that? Is your faith enough?... Then do it... Throw away the cross. Face the master. Faith against faith."_


----------



## Durin's Bane

"Salem's lot"


----------



## Illuin

Yep. You're up DB.


----------



## Durin's Bane

"Study high, take the test high, get high scores!"


----------



## Noldor_returned

Yes Iluin was right, and I was away for the past five days...and Mr. Deeds was pretty good...and apparently Rain Over Me was good too. But Adam Sandler movies aren't meant to be challenging or thought provoking. They're just trash you put on when you're bored.

And is that "Dazed and Confused"? I don't think it is...or maybe "Detroit Rock City"? For some reason I think there is a strong drug influence on school kids...I just forget which one


----------



## HLGStrider

Compared to the classic "Mr. Deeds Goes To Town" which Mr Deeds is based off of, that movie . .. ugh . . . But of course, Frank Capra, Jean Arthur, and Gary Cooper make a hard team to beat.


----------



## Illuin

Yeah, _*ugh*_ is right; Sandler never did it for me either. Did enjoy seeing Bob Barker get beat up in Gilmore though.

Is that from “Half Baked” DB?


----------



## Durin's Bane

Nope... and here's the next quote:
"Light that ****, smoke that ****, pass that ****!"


----------



## Illuin

DB; I must have missed this during my 40 years on Earth. Nothing rings a bell with this one.


----------



## Durin's Bane

"That girl only knows three words: stop, no and don't!"
"You've got those words backwards. They always tell me: no, don't stop!"


----------



## Illuin

Sorry DB; I think someone else will have to take a stab at this one, because I am drawing a complete blank here. Definitely haven’t seen this.


----------



## Gilthoniel

I'm only guessing by the first quote, 'cos I've only seen the film in german, but I gather the gist of How High was some guy having some special weed that made him intelligent or something, so I'll go with that.

Don't remember any of the quotes, though.. It being in another language..


----------



## HLGStrider

I haven't seen it either.


----------



## Durin's Bane

Actually he used the ashes of his former friend to grow the weed and whenever he smoked it his friend's ghost appeared... and his friend was the really smart one... yes it is "How High".
And I was just gonna give the "Liberty Bong" quote 
Gilthoniel, your turn.


----------



## Gilthoniel

Sorry I took my time... Extended results day celebrations..

How about: "You are one of life's understudies!"


----------



## Gilthoniel

Right, as there's been no guesses, I'll post a hint..

"I'd say you're a man that pretends to like life more than he does."


----------



## Illuin

Love to guess but I don't have any idea what that is. Another one I must have missed.


----------



## nodnarb

haha these people are purposly picking movies they know i havnt seen it seems


----------



## Durin's Bane

Sounds familiar but... a hint please?


----------



## HLGStrider

I hope Glith doesn't resent this, but he's gone for a few days (see the "I won't be here" thread) so I googled the quotes. I hadn't seen it either but can feed hints now. 

Clue: It's a period piece.

The theatre is my drug, and my illness is so far advanced that my physic must be of the highest quality.


----------



## Durin's Bane

Another hint perhaps?


----------



## HLGStrider

Its star is a well known pirate.


----------



## Persephone

hlgstrider said:


> its star is a well known pirate.




pirates of the caribbean! :d


----------



## Durin's Bane

Narya said:


> pirates of the caribbean! :d



Now that was a good hint! Johny Depp as the "Earl of Rochester"! Only thing is I can't remember the name of the movie...


----------



## Gilthoniel

HLGStrider said:


> I hope Glith doesn't resent this, but he's gone for a few days (see the "I won't be here" thread) so I googled the quotes. I hadn't seen it either but can feed hints now.
> 
> Clue: It's a period piece.
> 
> The theatre is my drug, and my illness is so far advanced that my physic must be of the highest quality.


 
I don't mind at all, Strider. I was actually worrying what would happen to it.. Thankee for saving me skin!

I'll give it to DB, he got the closest.. It's from _The Libertine_. 'Twas shown on TV a little while ago, and I thought it was more popular than it really was.. Sorry.


DB - You're up!


----------



## Durin's Bane

"Of all the things I've lost, I miss my mind the most."
And one more:
"You wage wars, murder, cheat, lie to us and try to make us believe it's for our own good, yet we're the criminals."


----------



## Illuin

That's an easy one. "Hackers" . Good movie.


----------



## Durin's Bane

Apart from using LoL talk insted of 1337, it is a good movie. Your turn.


----------



## Illuin

"What's the situation?" 

_"Simple. There's no way on earth we're going to get out of here tonight. We'd have more luck playing pickup sticks with our butt-cheeks than we will getting a flight out of here before daybreak."_ 

"I guess we'll find out soon enough." 

_"Yeah, but by the time the airline cancels this flight, which they will sooner or later, you'd have more of a chance to find a three-legged ballerina than you would a hotel room."_


----------



## HLGStrider

Planes, Trains, and Automobiles? Maybe . . .


----------



## Illuin

Arrgh. Guess mine was easy as well . You're up


----------



## HLGStrider

I think I can give this group a challenge. Whoops . . . just realize that my daughter at some point had unplugged this laptop and I'm running on less than a quarter battery. Dang her . . .

1. Hey, you remind me of a man.
2. What man?
1. The man with the power.
2. What power?
1. The power of Hoodoo?
2. Hoodoo?
1. You do!
2. I do what?
1. Remind me of a man .. . 

I love this but I may have thrown you guys for a loop with it.


----------



## Illuin

I have definitely seen this movie. And I remember that quote clearly. But I can’t even vaguely remember what film it’s from. I’m afraid there is no possible way to drudge this up in my head either. But it bothers me because I have seen this; probably more than once too. I know you like Bond; but it’s definitely not a Bond flick. Oh well; sorry.


----------



## HLGStrider

This movie is actually older than James Bond . . . at least as a movie character and I am pretty sure it was made before the first Bond book was published as well, but I'd have to double check on that. 

Thought I'd prey upon those who don't watch movies unless they came out after they were born.


----------



## Confusticated

Reminds me of 3 stooges... don't know any movie title though.


----------



## Ithrynluin

*You remind me of a babe...*

I was almost sure this is what you're talking about:

Click to see why.

But it can't be, if it's older than Bond. In any case, one of my favourite movies of all time.


----------



## HLGStrider

Actually haven't seen that one. This is probably about the same era as the Three Stooges, but a little bit more sophisticated in a screw ball comedy way. 

Hint: This movie stars a former US Ambassador before she was such . . . in one of her later roles. 

1. You're going to make me an old maid.
2. Only until you're eighteen.


----------



## HLGStrider

Well, the answer to the actress hinted at in the last post was Shirley Temple. 

Let's play hangman.

--- /--------/ ---/ ---/ -----/ -----

hangman rules:
You can guess up to three letters and I will put them in their proper places in the above post. You can post all three letters at a time or wait to see where the first ends up before posting the second. Limit three letters per member. You can also guess at the answer at any time. Whoever guesses the answer first wins.


----------



## Illuin

Ugh; it’s one of those old fossils huh. No wonder I couldn’t remember; I probably subconsciously blocked the memory of this .

How about the letters I - O - U


----------



## HLGStrider

--- /------o-/ ---/ ---/ -o---/ -o---

That didn't really get you that far. . .

Also stars Cary Grant and the magnificent Myrna Loy.


----------



## Gilthoniel

Ooh! A toughie!

B.E.T?


----------



## HLGStrider

T-e /b---e-o-/ ---/ t-e/ bobb-/ -o-e-

Getting closer. . .


----------



## Durin's Bane

Hangman right? So let's get the oblious H and Y... and S perhaps?


----------



## HLGStrider

The /b--he-o-/ ---/ the/ bobby/ so-e-


----------



## HLGStrider

If no one gets it at this point, the forum will be haunted by the ghost of Cary Grant. 

I can understand not seeing this film as it is an older one, but to have not even heard of it. . . shakes head sadly. What do you guys have against black and whites?


----------



## Aisteru

Wow, i was under the impression that this thread died out a long time ago. Well, I have no idea as to yours, elgee. Are those lyrics with some words and letters lef tout or what?


----------



## HLGStrider

I'm playing hangman with my movie title. Hangman is sort of like Wheel of Fortune. You get blanks that let you know how many letters are in a word or phrase and you are supposed to guess letters to figure it out. 

You can guess letters if you want and don't know the answer.


----------



## Aisteru

The Bachelor and the Bobby-Soxer!!!!


----------



## HLGStrider

WOOT! Finally we have a winner.
Go for it. Post a quote.


----------



## Illuin

> by Aisteru
> _The Bachelor and the Bobby-Soxer!!!!_


 
The who and the what? Wow. I have seen the movie probably more than once just flipping through the channels; but I have NEVER heard of that title one time in my 41 years. Strange; because I like Cary Grant. Hmm; learn something new every day . Sorry to interrupt the flow of the game Aisteru.


----------



## Aisteru

[FONT=sans-serif, Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular]"Neither a borrower nor a lender be:[/FONT] [FONT=sans-serif, Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular]For loan oft loses both itself and friend."[/FONT]I'll understand if no one gets this. It's a little bit obscure.


----------



## HLGStrider

I thought that quote was Shakespeare so I'm guessing some version of _Hamlet_. Since I'm assuming all the versions have the same basic texts, one Hamlet movie is as good as another in this case.


----------



## Aisteru

hmmm, that turned out to be a lot easier than I had hoped. Well, you're up elgee.


----------



## HLGStrider

Gosh, need to think of a movie now. . . how about:
Disco is not dead! Disco is life!


----------



## Illuin

Ahhh; I only rented this because one of my music mentors Tom Waits was in it (Dr. A. Heller…The blame thrower) . http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3Yy0nO7KJU  Yes; “Mystery Men”.


----------



## Aisteru

Besides Tom Waits (whose performance was riveting, I'm sure) is Mystery Men worth seeing? I have never but I've heard both good and bad.


----------



## HLGStrider

Depends on your sense of humor, I guess. I liked it. It was just that ridiculous.


----------



## Firawyn

So who posts the next movie quote? I'm seriously going to kick butt in this thread!


----------



## Illuin

> by Firawyn
> _So who posts the next movie quote? I'm seriously going to kick butt in this thread!_


 

You can take my place; I’m bogged down with nasty work. Post something fun, but weird enough to throw the crew off-guard .


----------



## HLGStrider

It was Illuin's turn but he has apparently yielded it unto thee. Go for it Fir.


----------



## Firawyn

*"Doctor, I'd like to kiss you goodbye."

"All right, but you're so damned ugly."*

Okay, see what you can make of it!


----------



## HLGStrider

I've actually never seen this movie, but I have seen this clip before. Planet of the Apes, isn't it?


----------



## Firawyn

You MUST watch those movies. All five off them. They are amazing!

But yes, that is at the end of the first Planet of the Apes, between Taylor and Zera. 

Really great movies. You're up HGL.

Fir-


----------



## HLGStrider

I don't want to arrest you. I'm a cynical man, God knows... but if your manifestations are somehow real... then even I'm willing to admit, you're a very special person. And if it's a trick, then it's equally impressive. Either way, you have a gift. So don't make me put you in jail!


----------



## Firawyn

Die Hard? This one's ringing a bell but I'm not sure.


----------



## HLGStrider

It would hard to be further from Die Hard than this movie is.

I was meant to return... I just... I kept thinking I'll find it around the next corner... 
What? 
A real mystery. I saw remarkable things but the only mystery I never solved was... why my heart couldn't let go of you.


----------



## Firawyn

Can you give me a genre?


----------



## Durin's Bane

'The Illusionist'


----------



## HLGStrider

Yeah, that's right. Go for it, DB.


----------



## Firawyn

*growls* I'll have to add that to my "movies to see" list.


----------



## HLGStrider

It's pretty good, though if you are looking for a magician movie with a lot of twists "The Prestige" is slightly better. 

I am evil about figuring out twists, and I had "The Illusionist" pegged, but only figured out "The Prestige" half way, partially because the end only made partial sense, but it was good enough to suspend reality. That said, I like Edward Norton's voice (just the way he talks is soothing) and Paul Giamatti's acting and so I actually own "The Illusionist" while the somewhat darker "Prestige" remains on my "I'll buy it someday" list.


----------



## Durin's Bane

"Some day it'll just end. Everyone will go home, get on with their lives. Tall grass will cover the battlefields. And all the pilots we've lost won't mean a damn thing. "


----------



## HLGStrider

I keep imagining John Wayne saying this, but somehow I don't see you as a John Wayne kind of guy, DB, so my guess is I haven't seen the movie. 

Going to guess 
"Fly Boys" because it is a war movie about pilots which I haven't seen.


----------



## Durin's Bane

'Fly Boys' it is.
And, yes I'm not the John Wayne kind... seen only a couple of Westerns with him and I'm not the biggest Western fan... perhaps this is the reason I don't like him... must watch more movies from the 70s... hopefully I'll see some good movies with him and realise why he is the 3rd most liked actor of all times


----------



## HLGStrider

70's is actually fairly late in the Duke's career. He made his last film in 1976, died in 79. Though I think his older characters are a bit more compelling than the slightly more type cast ones he played in his youth. 

I can't believe I got that. Really lucky guess. 

*He looked exactly the same when he was alive, only he was vertical. *

Here we have one of my favorite comedies from a director who, while he had an amazing sense of humor, wasn't known for his comedies.

Again sneaking in an older film so I'm planning to give lots of hints.


----------



## Durin's Bane

Sorry to dissapoint you then, but that's Alfred Hitchcock's "The Trouble with Harry".


----------



## HLGStrider

Ah, so you do watch older films.

K. You got it.


----------



## Durin's Bane

Well, I said I haven't watched many from the 70s, while this one was from the 50s  And they are all over one of our TV channels

So.. let me think...

'Now you listen to me, I'm an advertising man, not a red herring. I've got a job, a secretary, a mother, two ex-wives and several bartenders that depend upon me, and I don't intend to disappoint them all by getting myself "slightly" killed.'


----------



## HLGStrider

Copycat.

North by Northwest.


----------



## Durin's Bane

Hoped you wouldn't notice it and I'd be able to tortuer someone






Your Turn... Again...


----------



## HLGStrider

Not that I condone fascism, or any -ism for that matter. -Ism's in my opinion are not good. A person should not believe in an -ism, he should believe in himself. I quote John Lennon, "I don't believe in The Beatles, I just believe in me." Good point there. After all, he was the walrus. I could be the walrus. I'd still have to bum rides off people.


Giving an easy one because I'm bored.


----------



## Firawyn

Ferris Bueller's Day Off. I seriously just watched that movie like two weeks ago.


----------



## HLGStrider

You got it.


----------



## Firawyn

Alright, here's the next one. And Elgee, if you havn't seen this movie, you must. 

_"All great achievements arose from dissatisfaction. It is the desire to do better, to dig deeper that propels a civilization to greatness. All of us have heard the story of Icarus, the young boy who took the wings his father built for him. Wings that were meant to carry him over the ocean to freedom and used them instead for a joyride. For a brief moment Icarus felt what it was like to live like a god, to touch the sun, to soar above the common man. And for doing so he payed the ultimate price. Like Icarus we too have been given gifts: knowledge, education, experience. And with these gifts comes the responsibility of choice. We alone decide how our talents are bestowed upon the world. This is our destiny and we hold it in the palm of our hands." _


----------



## HLGStrider

Die Another Day?

Could be wrong on this one. I've seen every Bond movie, but it's been a little while on this one and I don't know them word for word . . . yet.


----------



## Firawyn

Noooooo.....

HINT: (because this is a pretty obscure movie) an actor in this movie is also in Lord of the Rings.


----------



## HLGStrider

Haven't seen it then.


----------



## Firawyn

Phooy. We'll have to see what the others come up with. Here's another quote from the same film...

_"Who is this Edward French? A headmaster?"_

_"No, he's a guidance counselor."_

_"What is that?"_

_"He guides and he counsels. You read the letter."_


----------



## Illuin

*"Apt Pupil"*. This was a great movie; but I must admit I was disappointed seeing Ian McKellen portrayed this way. I was like; "Hey…that’s Gandalf!" (finally rented it in 2003). Very in-depth (though disturbing) movie; akin to "The Boys From Brazil" with Gregory Peck.


----------



## Firawyn

*claps*

Very good. That is correct. 

And I'm serious Elgee, you have to see this movie!


----------



## Illuin

“I remember he liked the chocolate nut brownie in this one……..and look……corn in seasoned sauce…..heh heh………..he likes corn”


----------



## HLGStrider

Better Off Dead.

This is one of the movies my family is constantly quoting. "I've been at this high school for ten years. I'm no dummy. . ." (another quote from Better Off Dead, not an entry.).


----------



## Illuin

_"The three cardinal trapezoidal formations hereto made orientable in our diagram by connecting the various points HIGK, PEGQ, and LMNO, creating our geometric configurations, which have no properties, but with location (Ohh!) are equal to the described triangle CAB quintuplicated."_ 

In my top five movies of all time.

You're up.


----------



## HLGStrider

_You think I'm licked. You all think I'm licked. Well, I'm not licked. And I'm going to stay right here and fight for this lost cause. Even if the room gets filled with lies like these, and the Taylors and all their armies come marching into this place.

_Now we get into the "Movie scenes Elgee cried during" list.


----------



## Illuin

Why do I get the feeling that this is another ancient relic predating WWII. I don’t know what it is; but again; I have seen this film; somewhere.....sometime  (memory is shot). Anyway, no help here as of yet.


----------



## HLGStrider

There's millions of kids out there with two votes a piece. . .


----------



## Illuin

Hmmmm; this appears to be a significant hint 

....but it still doesn't help me.


----------



## HLGStrider

Either I'm dead right or I'm crazy!
Would the senator like to put that up for a vote?


----------



## Illuin

Wow. Just as in Trivial Pursuit, the old time “Silver Screen” has always been my weak spot. I’m sure there are a few others that can assist you in this niche. I’m not one of them. I like my movies in “color”


----------



## chrysophalax

This wouldn't be Mr. Smith Goes to Washington, would it?


----------



## HLGStrider

It would. 

Good work, Crys.


----------



## chrysophalax

Yes, Illuin, you were right. It takes an oldster to remember this stuff! 

This is from one of my favourites.

"Poor Mr. Jimmy. There is much good in him, but he will suffer the fires of hell."


----------



## Aisteru

I believe that's Gods and Monsters starring own very own Sir Ian McKellen.


----------



## chrysophalax

Very good! Your turn, Aisteru.


----------



## Illuin

Hey little Dragon; I’m not far behind you there as far as “old timer" is concerned; I'm right on your tail (no pun intended dragon). And heck…..Strider is 23 (how does she know about this ancient Silver Screen lore?…..very impressive). However; *“Gods and Monsters”. *Absolute modern day classic. And of course; it’s not just because Gandalf shows up again !


Edit:

AAAARRRRGGGG!!!! Shakes fist at Aisteru


----------



## HLGStrider

Watching Frank Capra is like reading Mark Twain, you really aren't educated about America if you don't do it at least once.


----------



## Illuin

> by HLGStrider
> _Watching Frank Capra is like reading Mark Twain, you really aren't educated about America if you don't do it at least once._


 

What? 

 You crack me up sometimes Strider .


PS - In all fairness to you though; I've never actually seen _It's A Wonderful Life_ in it's entirety , so I really can’t be fair in this matter.


----------



## Firawyn

Illuin said:


> PS - In all fairness to you though; I've never actually seen _It's A Wonderful Life_ in it's entirety , so I really can’t be fair in this matter.


 
OMG you are so grounded, buddy! I watch that movie at least once a year, on Christmas. A tradition that my mother set down...humm, that brings to mind another good movie...wont say what...may use for next turn!


----------



## Illuin

> by Firawyn
> _OMG you are so grounded, buddy!_


 
I know, I know...I apologize 

. But over four decades on Earth is not nearly long enough to become bored enough to watch it. As far as the black and whites; if it isn’t The Munsters, Schindler’s List, or The Honeymooners (The Quiet Man qualifies as well); I just can’t watch them. The most pungent cheese I can handle is Blue Cheese.


----------



## Firawyn

Wimp. 

So you're saying that you don't object to older movies so long as they're in color? Have you seen Omega Man? With Charlton Heston?


----------



## HLGStrider

It's a Wonderful life isn't my favorite Capra. Probably Mr. Smith followed by "You Can't Take it with You." 
Maybe I just like Jimmy Stewart in his younger days . . . and older, I like his work with Hitchcock too . . . and generally most things he's in.


----------



## Illuin

> by Firawyn
> _Wimp. _
> 
> _So you're saying that you don't object to older movies so long as they're in color?_


 





It has nothing to do with the color; it’s the cheese factor. Acting just wasn’t developed enough at the time to be convincing; and I’m not a nostalgic person. There are a few fossils I can deal with…but I’d much rather read or watch something else .


----------



## Firawyn

Where's Aisteru? We are not really going off topic, per say, but I am ready for the next quote! 

I get it, Illuin. I was just talking to someone the other day, saying how older actors all know how to dance because way back when, it was kind of a must in the acting world...most older films are musicals. Oh, have you seen "The King and I"? That is one of the biggest friggin tear jerker movies EVER!


----------



## Illuin

> by Firawyn
> _Oh, have you seen "The King and I"? That is one of the biggest friggin tear jerker movies EVER!_





I must admit that I forgot about that one. Yes; big Yul Brynner fan (including The Ten Commandments). Yeah, it’s unlikely I would change the channel if I stumbled upon The King and I; great film.

And yes, looking forward to another quote myself . I'm sure he will show up soon.


----------



## chrysophalax

Love me some Yul Brynner myself, but probably for different reasons!


----------



## YayGollum

Dang that I missed a better spot to type this, but oh well. Batman, on why he'd never seen It's A Wonderful Life, "I could never get past the title."  Anyways, ah, go about your movie quoting business. *runs away*


----------



## Persephone

How about this: 

*"NO ONE MAKES ME BLEED MY OWN BLOOD!"*


----------



## Gilthoniel

Hmm.. I'm not sure if this is an official one, but I'll answer it anyway...

Dodgeball - I say it all the time!


----------



## HLGStrider

Officially, no, we have to wait for Aist to continue the game. It's only been a few days. I like to give people at least a week before I give up on them.


----------



## Gilthoniel

Fair enough, I thought as much.

Just answered to prove my knowledge of comedic american movies, and to show that I have seen at least one Ben Stiller movie all the way through...
(I _hate_ awkward moments, and his movies are full of them.)


----------



## HLGStrider

_Zoolander_ is the only Stiller movie I've ever liked and one of the few I've ever watched . . . oh, wait, I liked _Night at the Museum_ but that's completely different. _Zoolander _is incredibly stupid but that's kind of the point.


----------



## Firawyn

Night at te Museum was great - I was surprised I liked it because I'm not a Stiller fan, and I'm not a Robin Williams fan.

I should say "wasn't" a R. Williams fan. I've since then seen several movies I liked him it.

"My Captain, my Captian." *sigh* Dead Poet's Society was incredible.


----------



## HLGStrider

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial]Just to be safe, shout "Jumanji!" at every turn. Not to avoid being hunted or stampeded by wild animals, but to avoid spending absolutely any time with Robin Williams.
Source-http://www.torsopants.com/miscpages/tt/tt_091708.php[/FONT]


----------



## Firawyn

It wasn't _Jumunji_ that soured Robin Williams for me...it was _Mrs. Doubtfire_.  That movie was just about as disturbing as it gets. Way wrong. Way scary. Way never gunna watch that EVER again.


----------



## Noldor_returned

But Aladdin! Williams was the genie! How can you not like a man of that much talent? And Mork and Mindy lol...

Not to mention 'Good Morning Vietnam'

Come to think of it...I would probably turn gay for Robin Williams, but not for his looks


----------



## Firawyn

I liked _Aladdin_ far more prior to finding out R. Williams was Genie. 

If I recal correctly, R. Williams played a gay guy in _Birdcage_. Haven't seen the movie myself, but that's what I hear. Haha, maybe you have a chance NR.


----------



## Persephone

Oh, sorry, I thought everyone can give this game a go.... sorry 

But, anyway, how can you people not like Stiller? Come one he's freaking funny! I love all the SNL people. Stiller, Jack Black, Will Ferrel! I love them and I think they are totally hilarious! I have Zoolander, Dodgeball, Night at the Museum, Heartbreak kid, Tropic Thunder -- although I think Iron Man stole this film.


----------



## Firawyn

I'm not really into movies like that. I like seeing movies that tell about the strength of human kind to survive. So movies like "We Are Marshell", "Simon Birch", "Dead Poet's Society", "Armegeddon", "Appollo 13"...you know, bawl your bloddy eyes out kind of movies.


----------



## Gilthoniel

It's not that I don't like Stiller - I think that him and all of that comedy club are hilarious! I just _cannot stand _awkward moments... I literally have to hide if they get too bad. Scary movies I can sit through without blinking, but give me an over-embarrassing situation and I'm out! Stiller's movies just happen to be full of them, so I end up missing half of it, hid behind a cushion...

(Btw, I sent Aist. a pm as a little reminder, so I think he(?) should know..)


----------



## HLGStrider

I thought I was the only one with this problem. I especially hate mistaken identity comedy or scenes where someone is having to bluff their way through a conversation they don't really know anything about . . . I am constantly thinking of ways out for the person involved, either "For goodness sakes, just tell them that you really aren't a dentist" or "Why not just tell them you are taking some weird medication and excuse yourself from the room?" 

Embarrassment comedy is not my thing.


----------



## Gilthoniel

Yes! Exactly!

I recently had to do just that: My girlfriend told her 6"5' policeman father that I loved rugby, because I watched England in the World Cup at her house because I had a bet on them beating the Welsh. He then proceeded to hold a long, detailed conversation about all aspects of British rugby, which I felt I had to bluff my way out of, to earn his respect. I had long hair, and as a musician, I am not usually the type to be seen as eligible material by family members.. So this was important to me.

Thankfully, apart from muddling up of names, I managed to come out on top, and he now loves me!


----------



## Aisteru

I'm very sorry, I thought the game had continued at its own pace ofter the "Dodgeball" quote. Ummm....

"What I am saying to you, is that you are the kind of club-toting, raw-meat-eating, Me-Tarzan-You-Jane-ing big bald bubblehead who can only count to ten if he's barefoot or wearing sandals."


----------



## HLGStrider

A Fish Called Wanda.


----------



## Aisteru

I'm afraid not, elgee.


----------



## Firawyn

Is that Cool Runnings?


----------



## Aisteru

Why, yes it is Firawyn. You're up.


----------



## Firawyn

Haha I thought so. That's great movie. Haven't seen it in years. 

"Feel the rhythm! Feel the rhyme! Get on up, its bobsled time! COOL RUNNINGS!"


OKAY - new quote:

*"Hello? All this brain power over here is starting to smell like burning batteries."*


----------



## Firawyn

Anyone going to have a go on this one?


----------



## Illuin

Um….(ashamed); yes this movie was a must see for physics nerds. I actually enjoyed the fictional physics (Illuin’s blue light glows reddish 

) . It was “The Core”.


----------



## Noldor_returned

I laughed so hard at that movie it was so ridiculous...and the birds at the beginning cracked me up so much


----------



## Illuin

Yes it was; but I’m a sucker for Sci-Fi. I can still watch the ancient Star Trek’s with a smile; with all of the paper cut-out special effects.


----------



## Firawyn

Star Trek rocks.

The Core it is! 

Next!


----------



## Illuin

_"The only thing that worried me was the actual killing. How does one do that? Hmmm? How does one kill a man? It's one thing to dream about it; very different when, when you, when you have to do it with your own hands."_


----------



## HLGStrider

Oh, dang, this is familiar, but I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## Firawyn

Amadeus - that movie about Mozart, right?

I've never actually seen it, but......I surf IMdb when I'm bored. I remember that one because I liked a bunch of the quotes from that movie and added them to my quote collections on my computer.


----------



## Illuin

That's right. But you really should see that film. It rivals anything great you have ever seen (including LoTR). You're up.


----------



## Gilthoniel

Year Nine music at my school meant watching Amadeus over the course of three lessons to learn about Mozart. It didn't move me profoundly, I was already too in love with classical music for it to inspire me particularily, and I was well aware of the genius of Mozart, but God, did I fall in love with that film!

We made our teacher put it on at Christmas every year, right up until we left. I had a chance to buy it the other day, but I opted for Master and Commander instead (another _great_ film with an amazing soundtrack), a decision I sorely regret due to it's scarcity.

Good choice!


----------



## Firawyn

*"I've never met anyone so manipulative, so deceitful, and I'm in politics."

*This might be easy, might be hard...I'm betting Elgee will know it.


----------



## HLGStrider

I think I have, but like Illuin's quote, it's familiar but I can't place it. I am guessing that it's another one I saw way back when.

Born Yesterday? Maybe?


----------



## Illuin

Hmmm. I guess you haven’t noticed that Illuin is a Reese Witherspoon fan (Bilbo game). Though the movie was lame as far as critical acclaim; because she is in it; I like it. (Not to mention I love Lynyrd Skynyrd. We used to cover that song in our band in the 80’s ).


----------



## Firawyn

You are very, very cold. Com'on girl, I can't believe you wouldn't have seen this!


----------



## Firawyn

Illuin said:


> Hmmm. I guess you haven’t noticed that Illuin is a Reese Witherspoon fan (Bilbo game). Though the movie was lame as far as critical acclaim; because she is in it; I like it. (Not to mention I love Lynyrd Skynyrd. We used to cover that song in our band in the 80’s ).



You wanna give me a title?


----------



## Illuin

_Well, I heard Mister Young sing about her_
_Well, I heard old Neil put her down_
_Well, I hope Neil Young will remember_
_A southern man don't need him around anyhow _


----------



## Gilthoniel

Words cannot describe how much I hate Kid Rock for ripping off that song!
Talentless oaf!


----------



## HLGStrider

I googled it, so this doesn't count, but I've seen half of this movie. I saw the beginning and the end, but I have absolutely no memory of the middle . . . or maybe I saw the middle and it just wasn't that memorable. I think it might've been when Matt and I were dating and I decided to take a phone call and let my family finish it without me.


----------



## Firawyn

Well you all seem to know what the movie is - yet NO ONE has given me a title yet! Comon! 

Oh, and Elgee, that quote was said as Resse's character had just left her fiance at the alter, for her ex-husband. The fiance's mother was (in the movie) the Mayor of New York...I thought it was funny as all get out. I'm not much for chick flicks, but that one is good. 

Anyone know who Resse Witherspoone's father was?


----------



## Gilthoniel

Apparently he was "John Witherspoon... a Georgia-born otolaryngologist [?!] who previously served as a lieutenant colonerl in the U.S Army reserves."
Or so they say...

I only got it because of Illuin, so I'm leaving it up to him to say.


----------



## Firawyn

Quite correct - a head and neck surgeon. Her father was named for their ancestor "John Witherspoon", who was a signer of the Deceleration of Independence, and then the President of Princeton. 

http://www.opinionjournal.com/federation/feature/?id=110008512


----------



## Illuin

> by Firawyn
> _Well you all seem to know what the movie is - yet NO ONE has given me a title yet! Comon! _


 
_Sweet Home Alabama_. Had to get out the 59' Strat and play the intro before I posted this. It's been awhile, but I nailed it first take . Great tune. Oh yeah, we were talking the movie .


----------



## Gilthoniel

Illuin said:


> Had to get out the 59' Strat and play the intro before I posted this. It's been awhile, but I nailed it first take .


 
This is practically the opposite of what I did. I saw the lyrics, took out my old classical acoustic, and despite having performed it live not three months ago, completely botched it..


----------



## Illuin

> _by Gilthoniel_
> _This is practically the opposite of what I did. I saw the lyrics, took out my old classical acoustic, and despite having performed it live not three months ago, completely botched it.. _


 
Well, it's much harder on an acoustic (assuming it’s a nylon string - since you mentioned classical). But I also played this song hundreds of times when I did this stuff for a living when I was younger. It's one of those tunes I learned when I was still playing with Tonka's (glance over at my age in the upper right ).


----------



## chrysophalax

Just for the sake of clarification and to give you another bit of useless trivia, Gilthoniel, should you ever need this to win a pub quiz or something...an otolaryngologist is an ear, nose and throat doctor. Ya got love latin!


----------



## Firawyn

Yes,you do have to love Latin!

But yes, it is Sweet Home Alabama. New quote please...I'm ready to win this again!


----------



## Illuin

_"I'm out there trying to save those boys' lives, you crawlin' bookworm. Stand in my way - and I'll PULVERIZE YA! Into chicken droppings!"_


----------



## Illuin

Here are some obvious quotes from this movie 


*Are you from Biloxi?* 

No, Gulfport. My husband, too. 

*Your husband? You're married? My God, he'll KILL me if he finds me here!* 

No he won't. 

*Yes he will!* 

He won't. He's in the service. He knew about me before we were married. He's my best customer... 

*Customer? You charge your own husband?* 

I mean he's my best lover.

What's your name, honey? 

*It's Eug... *

Huge? 

*It's a HUGE name. It's Jack Bobby Lou Mulgreevey. *
Where you from, Bobby Lou? 

*"Texarkana..."*

Is that Arkansas or Texas? 

*Arkansas, I think...* 

You think? 
You a cracker? 

*What's a cracka?* 

Someone from Georgia.

*Oh. Yeah, I'm a cracka...*


All right, now you come to mama now!

*"Would it be okay if you didn't use the word mama." "It makes me think of my mother, and that sort of kills things; ya know?"*

**


----------



## HLGStrider

I haven't actually seen it, but I'm taking a bet from having read the back of the tape box at my grandma's house, "Biloxi Blues?"


----------



## Illuin

Yep. That's it.



> by HLGStrider
> _I haven't actually seen it_


 
 You? I would highly recommend seeing this if I were you. This film was done in a way that mimics the classic oldies you like so much. Trust me, it’s not another Ferris Bueller’s Day Off. If you’re ever in Blockbuster and can’t decide, go with this. It’s a classic; and I really think your hubby will enjoy it as well; it will probably bring back some funny memories from his basic training .


----------



## HLGStrider

"For me to have questions, first I need to know something."


----------



## Firawyn

Vaguely familiar...humm... Monty Python, per chance?


----------



## Illuin

I was thinking more along the lines of Jackie Chan; or maybe even a quote from Kwai Chang Caine (Grasshopper) himself (Kung Fu: one of the best shows of all time; even to this day). But that was a "TV show", and this is a "movie" quote game . So far, I got nothin'. _Rush Hour_ maybe?


----------



## HLGStrider

You guys are barking up the wrong genre. 

1.What if you had to tell someone the most important thing in the world, but you knew they'd never believe you?
2. I'd try.

Repeated line, probably the most sappy line in what was other than that a fairly tight film as far as acting went, I thought. Though, really, I don't watch this producer for acting, so that part was just a pleasant surprise. I watch this producer because of the quick action and his frequent positive references to the Marine Corp in at least one of his TV shows.

Enough hints for you there? Or maybe some red herrings. I don't know.


----------



## Durin's Bane

Not entirely sure but... "Deja Vu"?


----------



## HLGStrider

Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Firawyn

Graaahhh! That one is on my "to watch" list. Is is pretty good Elgee?


----------



## HLGStrider

Like most time travel movies, several plot points don't make sense, but I honestly have yet to see a time travel movie that didn't contradict itself in some way, so this wasn't a big problem for me. Pretty good though. Kind of a mix between CSI and SciFi.


----------



## Firawyn

I like the concept of time travel, honestly. It's a pretty awesome idea, and has made for some of the best Sci-fi! *cough* Star Trek *cough*

Okiday DB, where's our next quote?


----------



## Illuin

> by Firawyn
> _I like the concept of time travel, honestly._


 
_*"The Terminator"*_ has always been one of my favorites (the original movies, not the show). I thought that was ingenious writing. It felt like I was watching Star Trek...with curse words . Brilliant storyline.


----------



## Firawyn

*The Terminator*: I'm a friend of Sarah Connor. I was told she was here. Could I see her please? 
*Desk Sergeant*: No, you can't see her she's making a statement. 
*The Terminator*: Where is she? 
*Desk Sergeant*: It may take a while. Want to wait? There's a bench over there 
[_points to bench_] 
*The Terminator*: [_looks around then looks back at him_] I'll be back!


*sigh* The very, very best! I love Arnold! 

Hey, have you seen "True Lies"? With Arnold, and Jamie Lee Curtis, and Charlton Heston, and Tia Carrere...

I'm am seriously obsessed with Tia. She kicks ass, and is hot as hell.


----------



## Durin's Bane

"There's no money, there's no weed. It's all been replaced by a pile of corpses."


----------



## Firawyn

Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels, I think. Saw it once, right after it came out. Was not impressed, but the friend I saw it with loved that quote...mostly cause she likes Weed.


----------



## HLGStrider

What's with all the marijuana movies . . .

Never exactly been my genre.


----------



## Firawyn

Pop culture, my dear, pop culture. Weed is back...with the bell bottom jeans and tie die shirts and big earrings. 

But just because it's back does not mean we are required to join in.


----------



## Illuin

> _By Firawyn_
> _Weed is back...with the bell bottom jeans and tie die shirts and big earrings…just because it's back does not mean we are required to join in_


 
Very wise indeed Fir! I experienced over 100 Grateful Dead shows; but I was there because of the music alone, not because of the shallow idealistic political scene; (The Dead are equivalent to Star Trek TNG as far as depth and talent). There is indeed a reason regarding _"The Dead’s"_ and _"J.R.R. Tolkien’s" _cult following. Master writers, actors, and master musicians are the same. Why? It’s the real deal! J.R.R.Tolkein and Jerry Garcia will always be my true mentors . No one else really comes close as far as depth, talent and integrity: and booze or weed has absolutely nothing to do with it. It's all about talent.


----------



## Firawyn

Thanks. Drugs were never something I got into (not from lack of opportunity). I found the idea of becoming depended on something that I really couldn't afford to be a very dumb idea. Also, when I got kicked out my parents assured me that without them around I would get pregnant, addicted to drugs, or killed...and the rebel in me has thus far (and no sign of change) defied their predictions. Not pregnant, to this day never even tried drugs, and *feels wrist* yup! I still have a pulse. 

Hummm, where's DB? I'm fairly certain I'm correct on that one but don't wish to be snobbish so I am awaiting his go ahead...


----------



## Aisteru

I don't think it's too far fetched to believe that booze and weed had nothing to do with Jerry Garcia's talent and depth, Illuin.


----------



## Illuin

> I don't think it's too far fetched to believe that booze and weed had nothing to do with Jerry Garcia's talent and depth, Illuin.


 
Umm...hmm. I think you guys must have misread my post, as I was representing the opposite of the stereotypical fan. As someone with a Ph.D. in physics, and one who teaches young adults, I certainly don't subscribe to that lifestyle either. It's obvious that folks here seem to briefly skim over posts, which makes me think that I should spend far less time composing them .


----------



## Durin's Bane

What the hell did I start  It's not a weed movie! Um, yeah, they did steal a van full of weed, but the movie was never about *the weed*


----------



## Sidhe

Durin's Bane said:


> What the hell did I start  It's not a weed movie! Um, yeah, they did steal a van full of weed, but the movie was never about *the weed*



It's about gangsters, how Guy Ritchie knows anything about Landan and its wide boys though is beyond me.

Snatch was quite good too though. Even the over the top OIrish accident by Brad Pit.


----------



## Firawyn

Durin's Bane said:


> What the hell did I start  It's not a weed movie! Um, yeah, they did steal a van full of weed, but the movie was never about *the weed*


 
I'm gunna take that as "you are correct, Firawyn."


_*"I'll be looking at you when you're laid on the cross and the twelve blows are crashing down on your limbs. When the crowd is finally tired of your screams and wandered home, I will climb up through your blood and sit beside you. I will look deep into your eyes... and drop by drop I will trickle my disgust into them like burning acid until... finally... you perish."*_



Good luck.


----------



## Illuin

Well, I know what this movie is; but I certainly wouldn’t have expected you being into a film like that. That rivals "Suspiria" (by Dario Argento) - one of my personal favorites . It’s that psycho (in a good way) “Perfume” flick; isn’t it?


----------



## Firawyn

That is quite correct.

And Illuin, you know I like to keep you on your toes. I found that movie very disturbing, but I like to expose myself to all forms of movies. Call it "developing a pallet". I found that particular quote quite moving. Allen Rickman is incredible, he has never failed to impress me. 

Had I not used the "Perfume" quote, my next choice would have been something out of "Silence of the Lambs", with the ever lovley Jodie Foster.


----------



## Illuin

Well, I'm just going to go short and sweet on this one (because I have papers to grade ). Next time it may be more like yours 

.

_"That is why I won't do two shows a night anymore, babe. I won’t. I won't do 'em."_


----------



## Firawyn

Hummm, this one is ringing a bell but not very clearly. "Walk The Line", per chance?

Oh and Illuin, darling, the more obscure the movie, the more chance I've seen it.


----------



## Illuin

> by Firawyn
> _Oh and Illuin, darling, the more obscure the movie, the more chance I've seen it._




I see...well, this should help .


Oh..…Birdies!……hmmm…...Bad roof…...Gooood parking!…....eww...... Dad! AHHH!!!!


----------



## Illuin

Here’s another one:

_"Bring the little pards down here. We got plenty of snakes and lizards for them to play with. There's no problem with that at all. So, say it once, say it twice, three times' a charm, and remember... *I'll eat anything you want me to eat and I'll swallow anything you want me to swallow. So come down I'll...chew on a dog.*"
_


----------



## Firawyn

Oh!! That one I remember! Beetlejuice. God I hated that movie! Don't eat the dog!


----------



## Firawyn

Hello? Illuin? Where are you?


----------



## Illuin

Oh; sorry Fir...I’m slackin’. 

Yes...that is correct .


----------



## Firawyn

This may be easy, may be hard. Depends on how far you expand your horizons.
*
[First speaker]:"I just noticed that a fancy pilot like Slick over there doesn't have his picture on your wall. What do you have to do to get your picture up there anyway?"

[Second speaker]:"You have to die, sweetie." *


----------



## Gilthoniel

Shot in the dark.

Top Gun?


----------



## Firawyn

Nope.  Try again.


----------



## HLGStrider

Firawyn said:


> This may be easy, may be hard. Depends on how far you expand your horizons.
> *
> [First speaker]:"I just noticed that a fancy pilot like Slick over there doesn't have his picture on your wall. What do you have to do to get your picture up there anyway?"
> 
> [Second speaker]:"You have to die, sweetie." *



Only Angels Have Wings?

Or something like that. The title is vague in my mind.


----------



## Firawyn

That's an oldie. No. This movie didn't come along till the 80's...that was hint.


----------



## HLGStrider

80's films involving planes, I don't think I'm going to get this one. I'll guess High Road to China, another movie I vaguely remember seeing when I was in elementary school and only know that it was sometime around this time period and involved a plane.


----------



## Illuin

> by Firawyn
> _[First speaker]:"I just noticed that a fancy pilot like Slick over there doesn't have his picture on your wall. What do you have to do to get your picture up there anyway?"_
> 
> _[Second speaker]:"You have to die, sweetie."_


 

Oh God. This proves I have been MIA from this forum lately. One of my favorite movies of all time (not to mention anything my favorite actor Ed Harris is in is automatically a favorite of mine [even Empire Falls]). Jeez, I’m not paying enough attention to TTF lately . 

"The Right Stuff"....duh! Seen it a thousand times .


----------



## Firawyn

Well done Illuin! 

Yes. I just saw that for the first time this past week, OMG Dennis Quaid is so YOUNG in that. It was like half way into the movie and he smiled and all the sudden it hit me who it was! I about died. 

I figured you'd know that one. 

And note: Though that movie was a laugh your arse off kind of film, that scene above was really moving. Honestly, I choked up.


----------



## Illuin

Well, just to keep the ball rolling, here's real easy one:

_"Look at me, like a rock. Could be bad weather could be good weather, doesn't matter. We could go up, we could go down, we could go back, we could go forward, we could go side to side. What-what did I say?"_


----------



## Firawyn

As a fellow trecky you should have known I'd have seen that! Independence Day. It's got Brent Spiner in it!


----------



## Illuin

Indeed Fir! You got it.

_"This is the vault. Or as some of us like to call it: The Freak Show...ha ha.......the freak..."_

You're up.


----------



## Firawyn

Hehe, I really need to buy that movie. 

"You don't actually think they spend $20,000.00 on a hammer, $30,000.00 on a toilet seat do you?" - The *TRUTH!


*Okay, here's the next one:

"He loves her. Love, it's a new style... On the other hand, our old ways were once new, weren't they?... On the other hand, they decided without parents, without a matchmaker!... On the other hand, did Adam and Eve have a matchmaker?... Well, yes, they did. And it seems these two have the same Matchmaker!"


Illuin if you do not know this one I'm going to kick your rear!


----------



## Illuin

Of course…_The Fiddler_.

However....

PS - _If you're so smart, tell me something, how come you go to M.I.T. for 8 years to become a cable repairman? _


----------



## Firawyn

Hehe, right. And that was another Independence Day. 

Gimmy another one! (I think you and I could banter back and forth on this thread for hours!)


----------



## Illuin

_"Ain't heard much listenin' to yet. Just everybody handing out rules."_


----------



## Firawyn

Cool Hand Luke...not actually seen that one but...*shakes head in shame* I spent too much time on IMDB. That's what I do when I'm bored. I've seen a few Paul Newman films....one link leads to another... Then of course take into account that I have a brain like a sponge!


----------



## Illuin

_



*shakes head in shame*

Click to expand...

_ 
Yes...I see. No sympathy here. 

Are you nuts!!!


----------



## Firawyn

ACK! No, I just love movies. I found this website once, that you go through it and rate every movie you've seen, and by that they can recommend movies that you would like, based on the ratings of the ones you have seen. Anyway, point there is that I was playing around on there and say each page showed fifteen different movies, I averaged having seen like 13 of the 15 on each page. It was insane. I'm glad I've got a natural Polish tan...otherwise I'd be white...cause I'm always in front of my laptop! 

Was that a yes, btw?


----------



## Illuin

Trust me on this one Fir. Go to Blockbuster or Netflix and watch _"Cool Hand Luke"…_your are missing out big time if you don’t .


----------



## Firawyn

Okay, scouts honor! I'm heading to the video store after I get offline anyway. I shall pick it up. 

NEXT:
"Look, Doc, I spent last Tuesday watching fibers on my carpet. And the whole time I was watching my carpet, I was worrying that I, I might vomit. And the whole time, I was thinking, "I'm a grown man. I should know what goes on my head." And the more I thought about it... the more I realized that I should just blow my brains out and end it all. But then I thought, well, if I thought more about blowing my brains out... I start worrying about what that was going to do to my goddamn carpet. Okay, so, ah-he, that was a GOOD day, Doc. And, and I just want you to give me some pills and let me get on with my life."


Any btw, this is said by my ALL TIME favorite actor.


----------



## Illuin

Ahh.. Nicolas Cage, right up there with Ed Harris. But let someone else get the answer…we are hogs !


----------



## Firawyn

We're the only losers online!


----------



## Illuin

> We're the only losers online!


----------



## Firawyn

Fine, have it your way. Oh, and Ed Harris...Apollo 13...AMAZING!


----------



## Illuin

> Oh, and Ed Harris...Apollo 13...AMAZING!


 
Agreed! But that's not his best.


----------



## Firawyn

Might be Tom Hanks' best though....but wait...Cast Away..NO..Forest Gump..OH...Big. God, I love Tom Hanks. 

What do you think Ed Harris' best was?


----------



## Illuin

> by HLGStrider
> _oh, wait, I liked Night at the Museum but that's completely different. _


 

Ha; just watched that this weekend. 

That crazy museum director that couldn’t finish a sentence was freaking hilarious:

Larry: _"Ooh. Okay. Uh, I'm just guessing- and I'm just spitballing here- but, uh, looks like that Roman dude got cocky and climbed over into the Wild West. And that cowboy knows the Roman dude wants to take over his territory, so he rounded up a posse and put him in the stockade." _

Dr. McPhee: _"Oh; ha ha ha ha ” Let's all laugh at me, the comedy night guard. No is the answer. Sarcasm back at you, with your humor box. I wasn't laughing. I was pretending to laugh, if that's what you want, some sort of battle of humor. Do you?" _

Larry:_ "No? I don't want a-- No, I don't want a battle of humor."_ 

Dr. McPhee: _"No, you don't, because it would be a bloodbath. Nothing funny about Little Bighorn. No. I find it about as funny an a fancist……….. It's not funny. Okay? And I will not stand for this type of blatant ss……….. If I'm not clear, tell me. Am I clear?"_ 

Larry:_ "Yeah."_ 

Dr. McPhee: _"Yeah." _


----------



## Firawyn

Okay Illuin, you know what the film is, and no one else is guessing it...so just take it like a good boy and post a new quote so I can get back to whipping your butt!


----------



## Illuin

Ok Fir; well that one was _Matchstick Men_. How about:


_"Familiar with the words Arteriosclerosis? Cholesterol? If you want, I'll outline a complete balanced diet for you."_


_"Yeah well, mail it to me from 'C block'!"_


----------



## Firawyn

That's a De Nero film.

Midnight Run, I think?


----------



## Durin's Bane

Damn you Americans and your different time zone! Posting at 3 in the morning... can't join...


----------



## Illuin

> by Fir
> Midnight Run, I think?


 
Yep. I'll stump you one of these days .


----------



## Firawyn

Don't count on it. My video rental place has EVERYTHING. The place is huge, and they have the most movies in one place I've ever seen. Great variety, of old, new, classic, random, lifetime movies, alternative, gay & lesbian flicks, al whole wall dedicated to every Emmy Award winner and nomination EVER. It's wicked cool. 

Okay, best movie of all time and Illuin, if you havn't seen this, I'm going to cream you!

"You're not dead yet: so stop living as if you are!"


----------



## Illuin

It was OK, just could never stand a particular actress/singer in the film. And that is all I'll say about that .


----------



## Aisteru

May I join in?


----------



## Durin's Bane

Aisteru said:


> May I join in?



That's what I've been tryin' to do all week!
These two just know every movie filmed in the last century...


----------



## Illuin

> by Aisteru
> _May I join in?_


 

Yes please join in. You never have to ask. Be aggressive; highly aggressive. Take over threads if you must. Say outlandish things simply to provoke responses . Forum activity is a good thing.




> by Durin's Bane
> _These two just know every movie filmed in the last century..._


 
Well, I’ve been around awhile. As for Fir; she must belong to NetFlix or something; and she probably actually "watches" all of the movies she orders, rather than letting them sit on the kitchen counter before having to send them back .


----------



## chrysophalax

I've been around awhile too, but I think I'm just very picky...


----------



## Firawyn

Illuin said:


> It was OK, just could never stand a particular actress/singer in the film. And that is all I'll say about that .



Uh-oh. We cannot be friends anymore. That particular actress/singer is a goddess! Not only is she beautiful, has an amazing voice, can act, and is a spunky little thing. She's my freakin' hero! 



> Well, I’ve been around awhile. As for Fir; she must belong to NetFlix or something; and she probably actually "watches" all of the movies she orders, rather than letting them sit on the kitchen counter before having to send them back .



Nope, not Netflix. I just watch a movie every single night. I get up, I go to work, I come home, do my errands, get online for a few hours, hit the movie rental store on my way home, pick a movie (usually one I've not seen before), go home, make dinner, eat and watch movie, then bedtime, then I start the cycle all over again. I'd rather watch a movie that looks dumb, and find it to be better than I expected, than to never watch it and miss out. I just love movies. And to makes things more exciting, my lover and I swich "who picks" back and forth. This way I am subjected to movies I would never have even looked at.  



> Be aggressive; highly aggressive.



Between me and you, they have to be!


----------



## Illuin

> by Firawyn
> _Uh-oh. We cannot be friends anymore. That particular actress/singer is a goddess! Not only is she beautiful, has an amazing voice, can act, and is a spunky little thing. She's my freakin' hero!_


 
Ok; just so we can still be friends, I did like "_Big Business_"; that was funny. But..um...beautiful?


----------



## Firawyn

She's always struggled with her weight, but when she's at her best, yes, she's beautiful. 

Did you see her in "The Stepford Wives" (2004). That was a SCARY movie, but she was well cast.


----------



## Illuin




----------



## Aisteru

This is kind of hard to follow but I think the last quote that Firawyn posted was from Beaches. If there has been another quote already, and I missed it, sorry for the confusion.

I guess that isn't really aggressive like Illuin said.....



HEY! Let's cut the chit-chat and play some Movie Quote Triva! Or do we just want to sit around and discuss the great Glenn Close some more?!?


----------



## Illuin

> the great Glenn Close some more?!?


 
??? 

Glenn Close?



We only chit chat when no one else is playing .


----------



## Firawyn

Aisteru, Beaches is correct. Illuin is just being a gentleman and letting someone else have a turn. You're up, go for it. 



Glenn Close? Ohh, I like her. But I have to admit I will always think of her (no matter how many films I see her in) as Cruella Deville...psycho lady!


----------



## chrysophalax

C'mon, did no one see Bette Midler as Winnie in Hocus Pocus? She had one of my all time favourite lines.

"I've always wanted to have a child..._on toast!_"


----------



## Aisteru

Here's one: 

"Jam tomorrow, Jam yesterday, but never ever jam today!"


----------



## Firawyn

Humm, somebody likes Disney. 

Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Illuin

> by Firawyn
> _Alice in Wonderland._


 
Alice in Wonderland? I don't remember that line in Alice in Wonderland .


----------



## chrysophalax

I believe that's from the Mad Hatter's tea party scene.


----------



## Úlairi

Can I give one a shot? How about:



> "Well, the big rabbit gets f**ked."
> 
> "Proper f**ked?"
> 
> "Yeah, Tommy. Before "zee Germans" get there."


 
Love that movie and its predecessor.


----------



## Illuin

> by chrysophalax
> I believe that's from the Mad Hatter's tea party scene.


 
I get it now. There was a remake. Thought I was losing my memory.


----------



## Firawyn

Belegûr said:


> Can I give one a shot?


 
Welcome to TTF! If you review the beginning of this thread you will notice that you must guess a movie quote to post one. Feel free to join in at such a point.  We're always happy to meet new nerds! 

Fir-


----------



## Aisteru

I'm afraid Alice in Wonderland isn't quite right. But I fear that it will seem too picky if I wait for the correct answer. That answer happens to be Alice Through the Looking Glass, by the way. 

You can have the next one Belegur (welcome to TTF!), and then the game can resume as normal.


----------



## Úlairi

Firawyn said:


> Welcome to TTF! If you review the beginning of this thread you will notice that you must guess a movie quote to post one. Feel free to join in at such a point.  We're always happy to meet new nerds!
> 
> Fir-


 
Sorry...


----------



## Firawyn

Looks like Aisteru gave you the go ahead. 

Have at it Úlairi.


----------



## Firawyn

Úlairi

Are you going to post a quote or shall we proceed without you?


----------



## Úlairi

This one's pretty obvious:



> "What is that, Vincent?"
> "_This_, is a shotgun, Sol."
> "That's f*cking anti-aircraft gun, Vincent."
> "Well I wanna raise pulses, don't I?"


----------



## Illuin

Is that Snatch?


----------



## Úlairi

Yup. Sure is.


----------



## Illuin

Here's one

_"Liberate-tutam-me ex-inferis"_


----------



## chrysophalax

Devil's Advocate?


----------



## Firawyn

That's not from a Harry Potter film, is it?


----------



## Durin's Bane

"Event Horizon"

"release me safely from hell"


----------



## Illuin

Sorry DB, I guess I should have given you the go ahead before I went AWOL . You're up.


----------



## chrysophalax

Heh, that's what I should should've been saying after I paid money to see that awful movie!


----------



## Illuin

> by chrysophalax
> _Heh, that's what I should should've been saying after I paid money to see that awful movie!_


 

It wasn’t that bad; come on. It was no Star Trek or Alien; but I thought it was an entertaining movie. A bit disgusting in the gore department; but that was half the fun.


----------



## Firawyn

Have you seen "The Ring" and "The Ring Two", Illuin. Those two pretty much rocked. Scared the hell outta me, but they were still awesome.

When are you getting a new quote?


----------



## Illuin

> by Firawyn
> _Have you seen "The Ring" and "The Ring Two", Illuin._


 
Haven’t seen the sequel. The first one was good, but I thought a similar movie "The Others" was better. I wish I could get scared again watching a flick. Those days are over, unless I’m watching the news. The last movie that scared me was called "The Evil Dead", back in the early 80’s.

_



When are you getting a new quote?

Click to expand...

_ 
The next time I get one right .


----------



## chrysophalax

I've only seen the Japanese version of The Ring and thought it was hilarious! It reminded me of the old 50's horror movies they used to make.


----------



## Firawyn

The Ring Two was good because it tied up most of the loose ends left by the first one...and finishes off that wretched child once and for all! (who hope!) Same characters, even better acting...I personally thought the second one was better...not so much of a "horror" movie, rather more on the "thriller" end of things. Worth seeing, Illuin.

Chrys, you aught to see the American versions. They are NOT funny at all. The first one creeped me the hell out...the second did almost as well, but as I said above, also concluded things better.


----------



## chrysophalax

I've been told by my resident horror movie addict, that the American versions of Japanese horror mivies are all "moronic", because Americans need things spoon-fed to them. Ah, it's so fun living in Europe sometimes!


----------



## Durin's Bane

"What's in California?"
"Pearl Harbor is there. So is Texas."


----------



## Illuin

_*Borat*_

I was really irritated by that POS of a movie. A good buddy of mine told me it was really funny, but I actually thought it was one of the worst movies I have ever seen. Because of the hype, I actually became philosophical after the movie and seriously wondered if the general public’s discernment of humor could honestly be that primitive; jeez. That movie ranked right up there with _Glitter_, _Gigli_, and _Plan 9 From Outer Space_ .


----------



## Prince of Cats

Oh come now, that scene where the kids run after the ice cream truck and a bear hangs out was pretty funny  And he said what kind of dog is this at the tortoise eating canned veggies  I'd already seen his "Ali G in da house" and his TV shows though so I knew what kind of absurdity to expect, though admittedly I haven't seen it (Borat) more than once


----------



## Firawyn

Illuin said:


> _*Borat*_
> 
> I was really irritated by that POS of a movie. A good buddy of mine told me it was really funny, but I actually thought it was one of the worst movies I have ever seen. Because of the hype, I actually became philosophical after the movie and seriously wondered if the general public’s discernment of humor could honestly be that primitive; jeez. That movie ranked right up there with _Glitter_, _Gigli_, and _Plan 9 From Outer Space_ .



I tend to agree with you Illuin, on Borat. That was downright obscene. Dumb and obscene. I didn't find a single thing to like about that movie. Didn't both watching all of it either.


----------



## Illuin

> Originally posted by Prince of Cats
> _Oh come now, that scene where the kids run after the ice cream truck and a bear hangs out was pretty funny  And he said what kind of dog is this at the tortoise eating canned veggies _


 
There were a couple of 3-4 second scenes when I coughed up a close-mouthed-half-chuckle (whatever the heck that is - CMHC for short). But other than about 20 seconds of the aforementioned CMHC, the movie was so atrocious I felt my life essence oozing out of me. After the flick I was depressed, nauseous, and had a really bad headache. If I ever plan to kill myself, movies like _Borat_, _Swept Away, Christmas With The Kranks, Heaven’s Gate, Epic Movie, Patch Adams_, and _The Hudsucker Proxy_ will certainly get the ball rolling .


----------



## chrysophalax

I've only seen one of the above movies (Patch Adams, which my other half would refer to as emo-porn). I guess I can't bring myself to watch something I just _know_ is going to suck. Although, I have to say (rather guiltily) two movies I would have put in the category of moronic, I laugh at every time I see them, the Ace Venture movies...gods, that man is made of rubber!


----------



## Durin's Bane

Looking at the last few pages... we have to start a movie discussing thread or group or something... cause there is like... quote->guess->a whole page discussing the movie->new quote...

Anyways, Illuin's turn.


----------



## chrysophalax

Humph, ok....*slinks away to gnaw irritably on some old bones while waiting for Illuin*


----------



## Illuin

I would have gone sooner, but I thought I had to wait for DB’s official confirmation . Anyway….



You took something that was vital, and very important; and you corrupted it!
 

_You let me!_

Yes........to my eternal shame!


----------



## Firawyn

> (Patch Adams, which my other half would refer to as emo-porn)



HAHA! My thoughts EXACTLY!!! Chrys, I love your other half! 




> There were a couple of 3-4 second scenes when I coughed up a close-mouthed-half-chuckle (whatever the heck that is - CMHC for short)



Try "amused grunt", Illuin...


And holy cow...I don't know that quote!  Not even ringing a bell!


----------



## Sidhe

Illuin said:


> _*Borat*_
> 
> I was really irritated by that POS of a movie. A good buddy of mine told me it was really funny, but I actually thought it was one of the worst movies I have ever seen. Because of the hype, I actually became philosophical after the movie and seriously wondered if the general public’s discernment of humor could honestly be that primitive; jeez. That movie ranked right up there with _Glitter_, _Gigli_, and _Plan 9 From Outer Space_ .



The whole point of Borat was to send up people by being more stupid and insultingly ignorant than they were, thus encouraging exploits of sheer stupidity. I suppose it's an acquired taste, but self mockery by way of humour is typically English. I thought it was by turns cringe making, and very funny. He does however do much better comedy off the cuff, his Ali-G series is a classic example of that.


----------



## Illuin

OK Fir, I'll give it one more try from the same movie.

*"He's outside and he wants to come in and get me. *knock knock* It's the Snake Man! Don't open it!"*


----------



## Firawyn

That doesn't help me if I havn't seen the movie! 

However, just a wild guess as I recall seeing this movie title somewhere..."Snakeman"?


----------



## Illuin

It's a little creepy movie called *Dreamscape* from the early 80's. You should rent this one Fir. It's definitely a seriously underrated little sleeper that should not be missed. The cast alone is amazing:

_Christopher Plummer_
_Dennis Quaid _
_Max von Sydow_
_Eddie Albert_
_Kate Capshaw_
_George Wendt_
_David Patrick Kelly_ 

Highly recommended! 

Here's a little clip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xThGRDenbvs&feature=channel_page


----------



## Firawyn

Illuin said:


> It's a little creepy movie called *Dreamscape* from the early 80's. You should rent this one Fir. It's definitely a seriously underrated little sleeper that should not be missed. The cast alone is amazing:
> 
> _Christopher Plummer_
> _Dennis Quaid _
> _Max von Sydow_
> _Eddie Albert_
> _Kate Capshaw_
> _George Wendt_
> _David Patrick Kelly_
> 
> Highly recommended!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xThGRDenbvs&feature=channel_page



Ohhhhhh....Dennis is good. Dennis is very good. I shall rent. 


Now are you going to post a new quote?


----------



## Illuin

_"Listen sonny boy; nuttin moves offa deez docks widout it don't get loaded by da union. I don't see no union people here; you?"_


----------



## Firawyn

Illuin, did you make that easy on purpose? You know I like Arnold.

_Eraser_, isn't is?


----------



## Illuin

Affirmative Firberdyne Systems Model 101. Now give me phase plasma quote in 40 watt range


----------



## Firawyn

Illuin said:


> Affirmative Firberdyne Systems Model 101. Now give me phase plasma quote in 40 watt range



I'll take that as a "yes".

Here's the next one:

_*Y'know, this was supposed to be my weekend off, but noooo. You got me out here draggin' your heavy ass through the burnin' desert with your dreadlocks stickin' out the back of my parachute. You gotta come down here with an attitude, actin' all big and bad...and what the hell is that smell? 

*_It is from one of my very favorite movies. 

*http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000226/*


----------



## Illuin

_All you need is love. John Lennon; smart man; shot in the back; very sad._

_All I’m saying is they got people who handle these things. If they want HBO, they’ll call you._

_This is important. Go it......fat lady._

_So; you wanna ring the bell; or should I?_

_Or as some of us have come to call it; "The Freak Show"....eh..The..._


----------



## Firawyn

"Good morning. In less than an hour, aircraft from here will join others from around the world. And you will be launching the largest aerial battle in the history of mankind. "Mankind." That word should have new meaning for all of us today. We can't be consumed by our petty differences anymore. We will be united in our common interests. Perhaps it's fate that today is the Fourth of July, and you will once again be fighting for our freedom... Not from tyranny, oppression, or persecution... but from annihilation. We are fighting for our right to live. To exist. And should we win the day, the Fourth of July will no longer be known as an American holiday, but as the day the world declared in one voice: "We will not go quietly into the night!" We will not vanish without a fight! We're going to live on! We're going to survive! Today we celebrate our Independence Day!"

Yes, Illuin, you're right. I take it you like that movie too. 

Just watched it the other day, and as per usual, I cried my bloody eyes out during Whitmore's speech. The movie has a fantastic cast....Brent Spiner (!!!!), Adam Baldwin (!!!!), Jeff Goldblum (!!!!), and of course, Will Smith rolleyes. 

All star cast, is Independence Day!


----------



## Illuin

Yeah, great movie. Always been one of my favorites. There is some hilarious dialogue that most people miss if they only see it once: 

_I don't understand, where does all this come from? How do you get funding for something like this? _

_Well, You don't actually think they spend $20,000 on a hammer, $30,000 on a toilet seat, do you?_ 


Here's a quote:

*"The psycho vigilante killer continues his daily diet for murder. Bodies strung out. Bodies with the skins ripped off! The hearts torn from the cadavers! And just recently, the vicious drug lord, found in an alley just around the corner with his head cut off, and his spinal column torn from the body! A fitting demise to the Prince of Powder!"*


----------



## Firawyn

Predator...2, I think.


----------



## Illuin

Correct!


----------



## HLGStrider

Firawyn said:


> Just watched it the other day, and as per usual, I cried my bloody eyes out during Whitmore's speech. The movie has a fantastic cast....Brent Spiner (!!!!), Adam Baldwin (!!!!), Jeff Goldblum (!!!!), and of course, Will Smith rolleyes.
> 
> All star cast, is Independence Day!


 
You forgot Judd Hirsch . . .


----------



## Firawyn

HLGStrider said:


> You forgot Judd Hirsch . . .



Oh yea! Even better! He had some great lines. 

OKAY! Next quote! (Hey Elgee, think you can beat Illuin for once? )

_*Why is it that the more educated people are, the less open they are to new ideas? *_


----------



## Firawyn

Oh come on! It's not that hard! I know Blockbuster carries it because I've seen in at like ten different stores!


----------



## HLGStrider

I will say it is a quote that doesn't allow for google checking when you are stumped and just want to see what it is. . . I don't think I've seen this one.


----------



## Illuin

I'm totally stumped Fir. And I don't like to cheat on these, because I think I've seen everything (at least in color......right Ranger ). I think I can remember my sociology professor quoting that once or twice, but as far as movies go, I got nuthin'.


----------



## Firawyn

*sigh* I worried you might not have. But it's well worth seeing, and I'm just going to tell you, and then post a new one as you two are both stumped, and the only people who consistently keep tabs on this thread. 

It is called "The Triangle".

It was originally released as a TV mini-series, but as it was later put out to be readily rented at Blockbuster, I figured I could get away with it. Cast includes Sam Neill, Catherine Bell, Lou Diamond Phillips, Eric Stoltz, and Bruce Davison (among others). Wonderful cast. Excellent plot. Perfect rainy day film as it is is like, five hours long. 

Now, let's try again. 

This might be too easy...

*
Speaker 1: Why did the chicken cross the road? 

Speaker 2:One does not know, sir, possibly a predator was behind the chicken, or possibly there was a female chicken on the other of the road, if it's a male chicken. Possibly a food source, or depending on the season it might be migrating. One hopes there's no traffic. 

Speaker1:To get to the other side. 

Speaker2:To get to the other side. Ah, why is that funny? *


----------



## Illuin

That was* 'Bicentennial Man'*. That was during the _'sap fest'_ period of Robin Williams career (that hasn't ended yet I don't think ). I think the cheese started with *Hook*. At least he got a few good ones in there, like _Good Will Hunting_. Amazing talent, bad choice of movie scripts.


----------



## Firawyn

Oh Illuin! don't say that. I loved _Bicentennial Man. _Yes, that's it, by the way.

I CANNOT STAND Robin Williams comedy. I gag at the very mention of _Mrs. Doubtfire_. _Hook_ wasn't too bad, but I think it could have been casted better (Julia Roberts as Tinkerbell? )

_Good Will Hunting _was excellent. _Dead Poet's Society_ was incredible. _Nine Months_, _Jumunji, Jakob the Liar, What Dreams May Come, Night at the Museum, _oh, and _August Rush..._

Basically, so long as he sticks to drama with a comic edge, I like him, but as soon as he tries to be a comic first and foremost.... I just can't get into it.


----------



## Illuin

Ok, here's one:

_- You can't send teenage girls to hell._

_- Are you kidding me? Teenage girls deserve it the most. Look, I could've bowled a 260 if those girls weren't teasing me. I can't bowl when people watch. It makes me tense. Seriously, I could go pro if no one was watching._


----------



## HLGStrider

The Big Lebowski, maybe?


----------



## Bucky

I got one....

"I may die, but I'll die last."


----------



## Illuin

> Originally posted by *Bucky*
> _I got one...._
> 
> _"I may die, but I'll die last."_


 
I can vaguely recall quite a few movies that have lines similar to that one, but I have no clue . Maybe it will pop into my head.

Anyway *_ehem_* the answer to mine was a little TV mini-series called _*"The Lost Room"*_. It was actually pretty good. It ended way too soon I thought, but it was a nice little treat. Definitely worth seeing.


----------



## HLGStrider

Technically, I don't think Mini-series count as movies by the rules originally laid out for this game.


----------



## Firawyn

Yeah well...are we running out of movies?

Um...so far as Bucky's quote...that's ringing a bell..."V for Vendetta?"


----------



## Bucky

Not V For Vendetta....

Older...

1948, classic film noir.


----------



## Bucky

Looks like this one is going nowhere fast....

Too old, too tough for the small crowd left here I guess...

Jeff Bailey (Robert Mitchum) in 'Out of the Past', remade as 'Against All Odds' with Jeff Bridges - don't know if they used the line.


Here's an easy one, and more modern:

"Remeber when I said I'd kill you last? I lied."


----------



## Firawyn

Arnold!!

Commando.  That's hardly a new movie though.


----------



## Bucky

It's new for me. 

I generally prefer older Black & White movies that actually have a plot. 


Here's one:

"I wish I could just wish away my feelings."


----------



## childoferu

Bucky said:


> It's new for me.
> 
> I generally prefer older Black & White movies that actually have a plot.
> 
> 
> Here's one:
> 
> "I wish I could just wish away my feelings."


 
Ah, that just sounds sooo familiar, but I can't wait till someone come up with the answer cause I have no clue


----------



## Firawyn

Oh the melodramatic Anakin Skywalker! Star Wars Ep. II, Attack of the Clones. 


Here's a good one...old enough you should (I HOPE!) know it, Bucky.

*
"Me? I'm scared of everything. I'm scared of what I saw, I'm scared of what I did, of who I am, and most of all I'm scared of walking out of this room and never feeling the rest of my whole life the way I feel when I'm with you."*


----------



## Bucky

Me, I'm scared to even guess....

No clue. 



Better?


----------



## Firawyn

Bucky, 

The way this game is played (albeit slowly because of the few members who actually play this game) is someone posts a quote, and whoever guesses it gets to post the next quote. So, give the thread a couple days (I'm sure Illuin or Elgee, that is HLGStrider) will be along to guess too. 

Cheers,
Fir-


----------



## chrysophalax

Everyone forgets the Dragon...

Dirty Dancing.


----------



## Firawyn

I thought you didn't like that movie Chrys! lol

Righto, however. Your go!


----------



## chrysophalax

Can't stand it, but several people have tried to inflict it on me. 

This should be easy for this crowd.

"Give me some sugar, baby!"


----------



## Illuin

YES! Bruce Campbell. One of my heroes! I didn't know you were into The _Evil Dead_ movies. I have multiple copies of the movies; and the "flesh" covered _Book of The Dead_!


----------



## chrysophalax

Love me some Bruce Campbell!


----------



## HLGStrider

Ah, the Burn Notice guy. . .


----------



## Illuin

Here's an easy one:

_"Then, during the third reconciliation of the last of the meketrix supplicants, they chose a new form for him; that of a giant slor! Many shubs and zules knew what it was to be roasted in the depths of the slor that day I can tell you."_


----------



## Firawyn

Hehe, a favorite! Ghost Busters. Damn Illuin, I'd rent that tomorrow but my movie store seems to have lost it! That have Ghostbusters 2, but not the original. 

BY THE WAY - I finally watched "Cool Hand Luke", as per your instructions. The ending was not happy, I was greatly disappointed...however, overall, decent movie.


----------



## Firawyn

How did this thread die? *grunt* Illuin, you never gave me the okay on that last quote, but presuming I'm right...here's a new one to bump this thread. 

_"I know you have an innate talent for rubbing people the wrong way, [name], but why for the Love of God would you aggravate the Vice President?"

_
Come on Illuin. This one is easy.  I know you like a challenge, but let's let the newest litter of pups have a chance?


----------

